# Photoshop freistellen harte/weiche Kanten (Pro Frage)



## sight011 (28. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich halte ich mich für recht gut im Umgang mit Photoshop, jedoch steigt ja auch immer der Anspruch! Nun zu meiner Frage

Beim freistellen von Leuten gibt es ja 1 Millionen Möglichkeiten vorzugehen.


Ich hab mla kurz eine frage dazu:

Wenn ich das Schnellauswahl-Werkzeug nehme sind die Kanten sehr weich.

Wenn ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nehme sind die Kanten schon eher zu hart.


Wie geht ihr vor um die perfekte Kante zu bekommen?


Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2013)

*Kante verbessern* ist dein Freund.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2013)

Hi Martin,

das tutorial ist cool das kenn ich auch schon länger nur hilft mir das glaube ich noch nicht ganz weiter bei meinem Problem (?)

Es geht aber nicht darum haarige Gegenstände frei zu stellen 

sondern eher Menschen mit Anzügen.

Entweder sehen die Kanten durch das Pfadwerkzeug extrem hart und unnatürlich aus (nicht immer - aber habe das Problem ab und an)

oder halt durch die Schnellauswahl + Kantenverbesserung viel zu weich und ausgefranst.


ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug eine Auswahl erstelle die sehr hart ist ich dann aber noch eine "Weiche Kante" mit 1 oder 2px eisntelle.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juni 2013)

Sollte alles mit den Optionen von "Kante verbessern" deutlich besser und schneller gehen, als mühsam und langwierig irgendeine spezielle Einstellung für ein bestimmtes Auswahlwerkzeug zu finden.

Die Funktion heißt "Kante verbessern" und nicht "Kante verbessern außer Menschen mit Anzügen"


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juni 2013)

Hi sight,
ich hab dir ja schon gesagt das du ein besseres Ergebnis bekommst wenn du deine Auswahl per Bezierlasso  erstellst und die Auswahl schon beim erstellen in der Hälfte der Übergangspixel erstellst.
Wenn du deine schon erstellte Auswahl korrigieren willst verwende die Quickmaske und korrigier den rand mit nen entsprechenden Pinsel.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2013)

Ja hast Du auch

"Wenn du deine schon erstellte Auswahl korrigieren willst verwende die Quickmaske und korrigier den rand mit nen entsprechenden Pinsel."

Genau darum geht es - ein bereits freigestelltes Bild.

Ich stell immer mit einer Ebenenmaske frei - besteht da ein prinzipieller Unterschied zur Quick-Mask?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,
jein .
Den gleichen Effekt wie bei der Quickmaske bekommst du auch wenn du zu deinen normalen Kanälen deinen Maskenkanal sichtbar schaltest. Also du bekommst dann, je nach eingestellter Farbe ein overlay und kannst hier drinnen rummalen und änderst damit dein Maskenkanal.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2013)

Hab ja hier noch einige Leute die ich freistellen muss und habe heute mal das Magnet-Lasso ausprobiert und für gut befunden 

werde ich glaube ich in Zukunft öfter mal nutzen.

Mit der Taste Backspace konnte ich Ankerpunkte wieder entfernen, wenn PS einen gesetzt hatte, wo ich keinen wollte. Gibt es noch andere pfiffiges Feature von dem ich vielleicht wissen sollte? Dann immer raus damit ;=)

Lieben Gruß


----------

